# is Australia PR valid for NewZealand



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have Skilled independent 175 visa for Australia and wanted to know whether I can apply for jobs in NZ?

If I manage to secure a job in NZ then can I enter NZ with the Australian Visa?

would appreciate your inputs.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Skilled independent 175 visa for Australia and wanted to know whether I can apply for jobs in NZ?
> 
> ...


yes with aussie PR u can work in NZ(not the other way around)....u can search for this as it has been discussed in this forum in detail...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, AU PR may live and work in NZ. 
and before anyone else asks:
NZ PR cannot live and work in AU

AU Citizens and NZ Citizens may live and work in AU and NZ.

***
Do a search on Trans Tasman Travel Authority in the forum and also online (Google). It would explain things in more detail.



royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Skilled independent 175 visa for Australia and wanted to know whether I can apply for jobs in NZ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Skilled independent 175 visa for Australia and wanted to know whether I can apply for jobs in NZ?
> 
> ...


Yes you can, however you still have to spend 2 years in Australia to get a RRV and 4 years to get citizenship. Time spent in NZ will not be considered for the above purposes, you can apply for NZ citizenship if you live in NZ for 5 years.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

bannie said:


> Yes you can, however you still have to spend 2 years in Australia to get a RRV and 4 years to get citizenship. Time spent in NZ will not be considered for the above purposes, you can apply for NZ citizenship if you live in NZ for 5 years.


Thank you very much for your responses. I got it clear now. I still have the doubt on RRV. I presume that if you are an Australian PR then you wont require an RRV for the validity of the initial PR visa(that is 5 years).
Am I correct?

And should I do the initial entry stamping in Australia before entering NZ or I can do the initial entry stamping later?

Appreciate your comments.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

royen said:


> Thank you very much for your responses. I got it clear now. I still have the doubt on RRV. I presume that if you are an Australian PR then you wont require an RRV for the validity of the initial PR visa(that is 5 years).
> Am I correct?
> 
> And should I do the initial entry stamping in Australia before entering NZ or I can do the initial entry stamping later?
> ...


Your initial visa is valid for 5 years from the date of issue, if you wish to travel to and from Australia after 5 years you should either have an Australian passport or a RRV. In order to get a RRV you have to show DIAC that you have lived in Australia for 2/5 years, your NZ stay will not be counted towards the same.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Spot On! Thank you Bannie, Amaslam, Pankaj for getting my queries resolved. I was wondering about the medical/healthcare facilities provided by NZ govt. 

Would I be eligible for that or have to take a private insurance?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

royen said:


> Spot On! Thank you Bannie, Amaslam, Pankaj for getting my queries resolved. I was wondering about the medical/healthcare facilities provided by NZ govt.
> 
> Would I be eligible for that or have to take a private insurance?


no idea mate....let others reply on this....


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello all, is the information provided in this thread still correct ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> Hello all, is the information provided in this thread still correct ?


Have you tried Google to find your answer?

"New Zealand immigration for Australilan PR".... first link: Australian citizens and permanent residents - New Zealand Immigration Service


----------

